# Annoying user purpledc won't go away



## mxdoom (Sep 11, 2012)

The user purpledc keeps following me around in threads and now he's pming me. Can someone take care of this? He won't take a hint..


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2012)

You guys need to get a room. Sheesh.


----------

